
E.L.I.Z.A. Talking - sohkamyung
https://www.masswerk.at/eliza/
======
sohkamyung
More details in the Google+ post [1] by its creator

[1]
[https://plus.google.com/+NorbertLandsteiner1/posts/Ln3iZzqXa...](https://plus.google.com/+NorbertLandsteiner1/posts/Ln3iZzqXaGz)

